# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Albin Kurti lideri maj pelqyer ne Kosov

## toni-as.roma

albin Kurti del të jetë lideri më i preferuar tek shqiptarët e Kosovës.
Kurti, me 27,1 % përkrahje, është larg më i dashur se politikanët e tjerë kosovarë, prej të cilëve i dyti renditet presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu me 14,5 %, i treti kryeministri Hashim Thaçi me 13,3 %, i katërti kryetari i Prishtinës, Isa Mustafa, me 10,6 %, dhe i pesti lideri i AAK-së, Ramush Haradinaj, me 10,2 %.
Të tjerët që kanë marrë vota nga të intervistuarit kanë përkrahje tejet të ulët dhe renditen kështu: Blerim Shala (5,2 %), Nexhat Daci (3,4 %), Behgjet Pacolli (3,2 %), Fatmir Limaj (2,5 %), dhe Jakup Krasniqi (1,4 %).

----------


## Disa

Po kjo ka qen e diture,sepse vetem Albin Kurti eshte i cili i mbrone interesat e popullit.

----------


## toni-as.roma

Degjone ket keng deri  ne fund  per ket elit politike aktuale  te shkelqyer

----------


## toni-as.roma

Kuje LLapi qe thue Thaqi esht maj pelqymi ne Kosov dhe  esht ne rritje  me vota

----------


## Llapi

Klubi për Politikë të Jashtme dhe Forumi 2015
Koha Ditore, Albin Kurti del të jetë lideri më i preferuar tek shqiptarët e Kosovës.

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
paski harrue se ylli hoxha e koha ditore  e veton sorra e kan ba ketfar cirkusi
po a menduet ju pernime a haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## toni-as.roma

Po nese Koha Ditore  ka manipulu me ket sondazh atehere esht dashur te jet lider Ramush Hradinaj se te gjith e dim qe koha ditore dhe ktv esht e Ramushit kto 3 vite porRamushin ekan qit si poltikanin e 4 si e kupton ti keta

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## Sovrani

> Klubi për Politikë të Jashtme dhe “Forumi 2015”
> “Koha Ditore”, Albin Kurti del të jetë lideri më i preferuar tek shqiptarët e Kosovës.
> 
> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> paski harrue se ylli hoxha e koha ditore  e veton sorra e kan ba ketfar cirkusi
> po a menduet ju pernime a haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Te gjitha i besum vetem  per hashen sma rok, paj si shume kush pe don at

----------


## Llapi

> Po nese Koha Ditore  ka manipulu me ket sondazh atehere esht dashur te jet lider Ramush Hradinaj se te gjith e dim qe koha ditore dhe ktv esht e Ramushit kto 3 vite porRamushin ekan qit si poltikanin e 4 si e kupton ti keta


heeee qka din botha e veton sorres dhe e blerim shotes asi shales 
keta i kan ba llogarit e tyre qe dasht zoti te jen te gabuara
sepse ata mendoin plus deshiroin qe ramushi te denohet disa vite burg ne hag 
e ta ngrisin albin-glaukun e ata ne prapavi ti ndihmoin
po ku mun rrin veton sorra pa bashkpunue me ndonji shtet qe nuk ja don te miren kosoves se e ka trashegim prej babai

----------


## kapidani 9

Ne fillim te videos interaktiv 2  te cilen e sjelle ARIANI_TB Albin Kurti thote,fjale per fjale lidhur me rezoluten e AP te OKB-se:
                                                **************
     "Eshte interesant se regjimet dhe qeverite e pas luftes ne Kosove mezi presin te fesojne dhe zakonisht kjo behet para se te perfundoje gjitheqka dhe mandej ne gotitemi ne momentet e fundit.Edhe ne qershor te vitit 99 u festua shume ne Prishtine nga pushteti i atehershem dhe mu atehere u pat nda Mitrovica.Mandej me 17 shkur 2008 u festua shume ne Prishtine dhe me 19 shkurt ,vetem 2 dite me vone u paten u paten djege pikat doganore 1 e 31 dhe tashme kete mendimin keshillues te GJND-se u festua shume e me pas erdhi kjo rezoluta e cila ne fakt 4 pika i dedikohen GJND-se ,realisht pika kryesore eshte e pesta e cila paralajmron qarte negociata mes Prishtines e beogradit."
                                               **************

    Mund ta vertetoni nga materiali audiovizuel se keshtu ka thene fjale per fjale.

    Duhet vetem pak koncentrim dhe thellim per te ardhe ne prfundim se kjo eshte pothuajse nje retorike siperfaqesore me argumente falso dhe me plote trillime.

    Une per shembull do ta pyetesha Albinin.Cilat na paskan qebe ato regjime te Kosoves se pasluftes ?A nuk ishte deri ne vitin 2008 pushteti i vertete UNMIKU?

     Heu po cili na paskesh qene ai pushteti a regjimi qe sundonte ne Kosove ne qershorin e vitit 1999 qe i paskesh organizuar festimin ? Hapu toke.Une nuk pa pushtetare as qeveritare ne ate kohe .Perveq shqiptare nga fshatra dhe qytete te Kosoves te cilet dualen nga ankthi dhe frika dhe i priten ushtaret e NATO-re si shpetimtaret madje duke klithur ne histeri nga gezimi qe shpetuan nga tmerri qe pprisnin secilen dite.A ka kuptim kjo " U pat festua shum ne Prishtrine nga pushteti dhe mu atehere u pat nda Mitrovica."Retorike pa fije kuptimi  dhe genjeshter e kulluar.

   Pastaj kjo per festimin e pavaresise a ka kuptim?Shume pa lidhje. Se pari  Festimi ishte i kuptushem dhe dinjitoz.Me shekuj pritem kete dite,u derdhe aq shume gjake e lote,mundime e tortura.NUK dudhej te festohej?!! 
  U dodjen dy kontenjera qe nuk i mbronin edhe ashtu shqiptaret. Te behemi real,
reakcioni i serbeve ka qene i pritshem ,madje ka pase droje se kane munde te ndodhin gjera shum me dramatike se djegja e kontenjerave.Per qka flet Albini. Nuk ka qene dashte te  kremtohet shpallja e pavaresise? A nuk ka qene dashte te shpallet pavaresia fare? Kremtuam nuk kremtuam ata do ti kishin djege kontenjerat atje sepse ne nuk patem as polici e as ushtri atje.

   Per GJND- dhe rezoluten une nuk kam pare ndonje festim . Une kur eshte lexua
mendimi nga  kryretari i GJND-se jam ngritur ne kembe dhe kam duartrokitur  nga gezimi,vetem ne dhomen time. Eshte ky festim? Eshte dashte te hidherohem per kete? Po te gjithe shqiptaret i ka gezuar konkluzioni i GJND-se se edhe Albini dhe gjithe oponenca e qeverise duke fajsuar institucionet eKosoves paralajmronin skenar shum me pesimist .

    Nuk po e zgjas por  te them te drejten une vete,

    Shum here jam zhgenjy pse njerzit nuk ekane perkrahe dhe nuk kane dale ne numer shum me te madh ne protestat e Albinint.Tash e kam kuptuar se ajo qe ofron ai eshte vetem retorike kundershtuase plotesisht e zbrazet.Per kete arsye ai ka mbete me glauka  ,pra pa program dhe pa njerze qe u beson populli.
    Do te shihni se ne zgjedhje nuk do te kaloje pragun elektoral.

----------


## beni33

Albin   Kurti   E   Perferuari  I  Shqiptarve    Esht  E   Vertet

----------


## beni33

> Klubi për Politikë të Jashtme dhe Forumi 2015
> Koha Ditore, Albin Kurti del të jetë lideri më i preferuar tek shqiptarët e Kosovës.
> 
> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> paski harrue se ylli hoxha e koha ditore  e veton sorra e kan ba ketfar cirkusi
> po a menduet ju pernime a haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


LAPUSH     MOSU    IDHNO   HE    BURREC   ALBINI   KA  TREGU   QE  ESHT    ATDHETAR    POR  JU  SJENI   MSU   ME  ATDHETAR  SE  JU    JENI    PJELL E   SE  KEQES    JU   VEQ  TREGTIA  ME  SERB  JU  MBAN  GJALL  SE   JU   KISHI  NGORDHT  SI   PACOVAT

----------


## toni-as.roma

Asnje parti qe dalin  ne fushat per zgjedhje as premtim nuk jepni e  le ma me u mndu me  realizu  kur te vin ne pushtet bashkimin E kosoves me Shqiprin kjo tregon  qe asnje nga keto aprti nuk e dojn bashkimin kombtar,ndersa Albini qe sa vite esht duke mundu per bashkim kombtar

----------


## kapidani 9

> Asnje parti qe dalin  ne fushat per zgjedhje as premtim nuk jepni e  le ma me u mndu me  realizu  kur te vin ne pushtet bashkimin E kosoves me Shqiprin kjo tregon  qe asnje nga keto aprti nuk e dojn bashkimin kombtar,ndersa Albini qe sa vite esht duke mundu per bashkim kombtar


   Nuk jam kunder Albin Kurtit neqoftese kjo eshte per te miren e popullit te Kosoves .
   Sa per bashkimin me Shqiperi,me perjashtim te nostalgjikeve titiste dhe sherbetoreve te Serbise nuk besoj se ka njeri qe din shkrim e kendimdhe eshte kunder bashkimit te trojeve shqiptare.Bashkimi eshte zgjidhja me e mire dhe e vetme e  drejte e qeshtjes shqiptare. Me sa di une e LPK-ja ishte per bashkimin me Shqiperine por ku eshte ajo sot? Pa ekip tre forte,strategji,mbeshtetje nderko-mbetarese paku te SHBA-ve dhe Britanise se madhe,dhe  qendrimit ne nje pale vale 
te qeverise se Shqiperise,kjo mbetet vetem retorike.

----------


## toni-as.roma

Albini mendon per popull dhe punon per te miren e popullit

----------


## kapidani 9

> Albini mendon per popull dhe punon per te miren e popullit


   Leri slloganet se jane te tejkaluara tashme.Program dhe njerze per zbatim.Edhe une mendoj dhe punoj tere jeten per familjen time e ende po rraptohem ne pleqni per kafshaten e gojes.Pasha te madhin Zot mendoj dhe perpiqem shum per popullin tim. me pase mundesi e kisha bere kombin me te pasur dhe me te lumtur ne bote dhe besoj se si une jane  shumica por ia se po ikeim perdite duke rrezikuar edhe jeten per zte sigurua  buken efemijeve neper vende tjera te botes.
    Ta lame demagogjine dhe slloganet se nuk ndihmojne. Ti vete neqoftese nuk je ne ndonje pozite ne subjektin e Albinit ke me e sha ma zi se Thaqin ,se ai njeri eshte si tjeret, NUk mund te beje mrekullira as nuk mundet ta bashkoje Kosoven me Shqiperi se paku edhe 20 vjete.Nuk mundt ta eleminoje varferine edhe korrupcionin me i pase edhe brinat . Nuk jemi femije naive tu besojme  mrekullive. Neqoftese do teqeverise 10-20 % me mire se Keta te sotit dhe do te shpejtsoje si disa procese qe po ecin ngadale une do ta votoja me te dy duart.

----------


## Llapi

> LAPUSH     MOSU    IDHNO   HE    BURREC   ALBINI   KA  TREGU   QE  ESHT    ATDHETAR    POR  JU  SJENI   MSU   ME  ATDHETAR  SE  JU    JENI    PJELL E   SE  KEQES    JU   VEQ  TREGTIA  ME  SERB  JU  MBAN  GJALL  SE   JU   KISHI  NGORDHT  SI   PACOVAT


a pelime po fue a 
po kur kam nejt une maleve e fshatrave tona me atdhetar albini e ti e krejt shokt e miqet tu rrishi  me shkie ne ameltoren qe ishte ne objektet ateher u queke bora e ramizit heeeee
qyrri i keq ti po me ofendonmua  me llapush a vet je i flliqt me familje e krejt bash si albini e gllauku

----------


## firaku

Albini duhet me se pari te hyj ne rradhet e lidereve per tu trajtuar si i till.

Tani do vije koha e zgjedhjeve dhe qdo gje do shohim ne bardh e zi.

Lideret e Kosoves jan shume mire te ditur.

----------


## toni-as.roma

> Leri slloganet se jane te tejkaluara tashme.Program dhe njerze per zbatim.Edhe une mendoj dhe punoj tere jeten per familjen time e ende po rraptohem ne pleqni per kafshaten e gojes.Pasha te madhin Zot mendoj dhe perpiqem shum per popullin tim. me pase mundesi e kisha bere kombin me te pasur dhe me te lumtur ne bote dhe besoj se si une jane  shumica por ia se po ikeim perdite duke rrezikuar edhe jeten per zte sigurua  buken efemijeve neper vende tjera te botes.
>     Ta lame demagogjine dhe slloganet se nuk ndihmojne. Ti vete neqoftese nuk je ne ndonje pozite ne subjektin e Albinit ke me e sha ma zi se Thaqin ,se ai njeri eshte si tjeret, NUk mund te beje mrekullira as nuk mundet ta bashkoje Kosoven me Shqiperi se paku edhe 20 vjete.Nuk mundt ta eleminoje varferine edhe korrupcionin me i pase edhe brinat . Nuk jemi femije naive tu besojme  mrekullive. Neqoftese do teqeverise 10-20 % me mire se Keta te sotit dhe do te shpejtsoje si disa procese qe po ecin ngadale une do ta votoja me te dy duart.


Kerkush nuk po prit mrekulli me ba Kosoven Amerik por me punu me shum, varfrin kjo qeveri vetem po e shton dhe nuk po e zvoglon se prej vitit 2000 qdo parti qe ka qen ne pushtet deri me tani i ka  lan pa pun 70 mij puntor nga privatizimet  dhe bashkimin kombtar mujn me ba brende 4 vitve  se kta jo qe sekan plan em ba bashkimin kombtar por as  ne fushata zgjedhore kurr se permendin ,dhe une qe 2 vite jom ba me Albini dhe nuk kam interes prej ti aspaj finaciarisht apo dqika por kam interes qe nese fiton bon dqika per Kosov ,dhe me mir te votohet ky te dilet ne zgjedhje se sa te votohen kto parti  ose t emos dilet ne zgjedhjet de pas nje jave te thojm qfar qeveri na erdh  se vet piaju mundesojm me vota tona ose mos dalen ne zgjedhjet te rrin kta ku jon apet ne pushtet .
e marum msim pak prej Amerikes apo Anglis qdo 4 vite e ndrrojn qeverin  dhe nuk e kqyrin partin por cili punon ma shum

----------

